# New Bike for sub £700



## SoulOnIce (28 Apr 2009)

I went out for my first real session of MTB in the Yorkshire Dales this weekend. I stopped at Dales Mountain Biking (review of centre here on the review boards) who offer accommodation, bike hire and great advice on routes to take - well recommended place to stop. 

Anyway I got the bug and want to get myself a bike. So I've come to the oracle for advice. Key points to note:

- the max I can spend is £700 though closer to £550 would be better
- I am fine cycling up the hills cos I commute on my hybrid regularly and run, so my cardio and legs are pretty good
- I am very much a beginner on the downhill stuff so I think I need something reasonably forgiving cos whilst I won't be doing any mad downhill stuff I will be doing some technical riding
- I know with the money I have a hardtail is the only option - and I'm cool with that. 
- I will ride a bit on more strightforward trails so front sus lockout would be prefereable
- I want disc brakes
- I am about 90 kg if rider weight makes a difference

Any suggestions gratefully received


----------



## Mr Pig (28 Apr 2009)

I have one of these:

http://www.bikemagic.com/news/article.asp?UAN=6277&v=1

It's a comfortable geometry steel-framed bike that's very much set up for off road. The spec is good for a steel bike at the price and the backup if anything goes wrong is good too. No lockout though. The fork seems to behave quite well though so I'm not missing it as much as I thought I might.


----------



## Mr Pig (28 Apr 2009)

Oh, that was last years price. List price is now nearer £700 but shop around and haggle and you'll get it for less. If you could find a 2008 model you've won a watch a the spec is almost exactly the same as the 2009 one.


----------



## Cubist (29 Apr 2009)

I would recommend a Cube Acid. They have everything you ask for in your post, and have an awesome level of components for the price with Deore XT 27 speed gears and Hayes Stroker brakes. It has Rockshox Dart 3 forks with a handlebar mounted lockout lever. Current price is around £690.00. 
Link:
http://www.cyclex.co.uk/product/cube_bikes-cx/cube_acid_09.html


----------



## 02GF74 (29 Apr 2009)

I would recommend ebay. you can get pretty good 1 yr old full sus in you price range.

the specialized below is a steal atthe price.

Specialized FSR XC Expert '08 Mountain bike

GIANT YUKON FX3 FULL SUSPENSION MOUNTAIN BIKE "NEW 19"" for £ 385 - has mechnicla disc brakes


----------



## punkypossum (29 Apr 2009)

Trek 6300?


----------



## Mr Pig (29 Apr 2009)

I have to say, spec wise this is 'very' good value!

http://www.dalescycles.com/Giant_XTC_3_5_2008_save_126_at_Dales_Cycles_p/xtc3508.htm


----------



## Cubist (29 Apr 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> I have to say, spec wise this is 'very' good value!
> 
> http://www.dalescycles.com/Giant_XTC_3_5_2008_save_126_at_Dales_Cycles_p/xtc3508.htm



Looks good for the money!

Also consider GT Avalanche 1.0, reasonable spec, (but not as good as the giant above I might add!)

or one of these:
http://www.dalescycles.com/2009_Merida_Matts_60_D_p/meridamat60d.htm

You have a budget right in the middle of the most competitive zone for decent entry-level or club competition standard hardtails. Every one of the bikes we have mentioned have their good points, but what it seems is that some will put an expensive frame together with good gears and skimp on forks, or shoe it with mediocre tyres.

At your price bracket you should be able to get quality frame, shimano Deore LS or similar front mech, and a 9 speed rear with Shimano XT. You'll get Hayes or shimano hydraulic disc brakes. Big difference will be in the quality of the forks. Personally I would avoid Suntour if you can, unless you are prepared to suffer a sticky front end after the first few rides on demanding stuff or prepared to save up for some better ones later!. If you can find a bike with Rockshox Dart 3 or Tora then you know you'll have a decent setup from the off. 

Go and look at some. It may be that you get a gut feeling just looking! Better still, see if you can blag a test ride. 

Before I finish, look also at Cannondale, Kona, Specialized........


----------



## djb1971 (29 Apr 2009)

Take a look on Pauls. I just got my force from there at a bargain price. The Giant mentioned above is lots cheaper . There's lots of hardtail and full sus. on there. I payed for mine @ 8.00pm wednesday evening, it was built on Thursday and delivered 7.30am Friday morning. I can also recommend the cubes. I'm wary of ebay, it's getting too dodgy with bike sales and if you buy used you don't get a warranty, worth the risk if you're getting a bargain but not when paying top price.

http://paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s1p1746


----------



## The Rookie (30 Apr 2009)

The Decathlon only £500 bike got excellent reviews...hydraulic discs and decent front fork, can't remember the name though and I don't have access to that website at work (sports sights blocked!)

Simon


----------



## experiment (1 May 2009)

XTCs are good, they'll be plenty strong enough and they're not too heavy either. Good frames, so if you decide to upgrade parts you'll have a good base.


----------



## SoulOnIce (8 May 2009)

*I'm thinking of getting a Trek 6300*

Thanks for all the replies folks. I have narrowed it down to ONE choice so far - the Trek 6300 at the sum of £675. Reasons for chosing the Trek:

- I want to get it via LBS rahter than internet so I have the backup in case owt goes wrong

- spec seems ok to me (though I am nowhere near as knowlegable on this stuff as the bike geeks who frequent CC) - has Rockshock Dart 3 forks; Avid Juicy discs brakes; Shimano Deore shifters, front & rear derailleurs.

- also I can get 0% finance on it

I am thinking of buying it sometime this week. So before I part with my cash can the oracle that is CC tell me this will be a good purchase.


----------



## dan_bo (8 May 2009)

wooooOWOOOOOOOOOWOOOOWOOowooooooowoowooooooooWOOOOOOOOOOOooooooo
its a good purchase WOOOOOOOOOOoooooOOOOOoooo


----------



## punkypossum (9 May 2009)

Nice one!


----------



## SoulOnIce (10 May 2009)

Thanks again for all the advice folks - it really is helpful. But now I have another dilemma.

From the comments here I felt comfortable getting the Trek 6300 for £675. But I've just seen that the same shop is selling a Giant XTC 3 reduced from £750 to £600.

So which do you think is the better value - a Trek 6300 at £675 or the Giant XTC 3 at £600? As I'd already resigned myself to paying £675 for the Trek I don't mind paying this if it is better than the Giant, but if the Giant is a better spec _and_ cheaper then it seems to be a no brainer. But I know next to now't abut bike specs so any advice would be gratefully received.

The specs are below.

*Giant XTC 3 at £600
*_*Frame*. Fluid formed Aluxx SL aluminium
*Fork.* RockShox Tora 302 100mm travel, TurnKey lock out
*Wheels.* Alex DP-17 rims, Formula disc hubs
*Gears.* Shimano Deore shifters & front derailleur, XT Shadow rear derailleur, Shimano FCM-422 chainset
*Brakes*. Giant Root hydraulic disc, 160mm rotors_ 
More detailed spec here:
http://www.dalescycles.com/2009_Giant_XTC_p/2009xtc3.htm

*Trek 6300 at £675
*_*Frame.* Alpha Black Aluminum w/externally relieved head tube, hydroformed bi-axial down tube and top tube, monostay seatstays, forged disc ready dropouts
*Fork.* Rock shox Dart 3 100mm travel with alloy steerer, preload adjustment & lockout
*Wheels.* Shimano M475 disc hubs on Bontrager Ranger 32 hole eyeletted rims
*Gears.* 27 Shimano Deore shifters, front & rear derailleurs
*Brakes*. Avid Juicy 3 hydraulic disc brakes 185mm front, 160mm rear rotors._ 
More detailed spec here:
http://www.sunsetmtb.co.uk/shop/index.php?product_id=1204&category_id=80

Mucho thanks oh oracle.


----------



## Mr Pig (10 May 2009)

I'd buy the Giant. Why pay £75 more for lower spec?

The Tora fork is a heck of a lot sturdier than the Dart and that's a good version of the Tora on that Giant bike. The rest of the spec is the same or a little better than the Trek, so why not?


----------



## punkypossum (11 May 2009)

Which one feels better to ride? The best spec won't help if you are not comfortable on the bike and it doesn't fit right...


----------



## bellys (17 May 2009)

if you have not got sorted have a look at http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/rockrider-9-1-66759348/


----------

